# burmilla with egyptian mau mix?



## neoncore (Jul 21, 2009)

hello i recused cat from the street as i told before it was burmilla breed can it breed with an egyptian mau mix male ? 

will there be proplems


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

neoncore said:


> hello i recused cat from the street as i told before it was burmilla breed can it breed with an egyptian mau mix male ?
> will there be proplems


You would need to speak with your vet about any mating, pregnancy or birthing problems.

Welcome to Cat Forum. I didn't even know what a Burmilla breed of cat *was* so I looked it up and it appears to have begun with an accidental mating between a _lilac Burmese_ and a _silver Chinchilla_ that spawned the interest of the cats' owners who began a controlled breeding program. They set up a 'Burmilla breed standard' in 1984 and the breed itself wasn't given official recognition until 1997.
http://www.cat-world.com.au/BurmillaBreedProfile.htm
With that said...

I find it *highly unlikely* that your cat, rescued from the streets, could be this very new and rare (low numbers) breed of cat, simply because people who spend oodles of money purchasing a cat, usually do not let their cats out to roam and/or breed willy-nilly. The fact that you want to further cloud your rescued (_possibly, but not likely, purebred_) genetic pool with *another* mix breed cat ... 
I am very sorry, but I will politely and respectfully say that I do not agree with breeding mixed-breed cats and most especially, breeding them _on purpose_. 
... I foster, tame and socialize feral and poorly-socialized kittens and cats for an adoption center and I see first-hand the impact of too many kittens/cats because people are irresponsible and do not spay/neuter their pets. I feel responsible breeding of pedigreed cats serves a purpose, but breeding mixed-breed cats (_ANY cat without a pedigree or lineage history_) is irresponsible when we already have so many abandoned and surrendered cats at our shelters.
I would urge you to spay/neuter.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## neoncore (Jul 21, 2009)

well look man i am not gonna ever neuter her and i will never leave her kittens unless i am dead or found better home for them [if god wanted]

and neuter cats to me is like destroy her she is alive and have breath and loves to give kittens just like human 

would you accept if i neuter you? we got large human overload as you know that we can't take care of so go and Neuter your self or stop talking about neuterition 

sorry if i was talking bad but this really makes me angrey when i hear about destroy cat's love to have family of it's own and life

and i really recused it from street why is it soo hard to bleave in egypt you can find almost breed you want in the street


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

well look man, if you dont neuter her and she keeps on having kittens she will no doubt die at a young age, so yeah, you will be killing her.

Also, the person above is not a man, but a lady who is very experienced in keeping and rescuing cats, and has given you some great advice...if you dont want any, dont ask.


----------



## neoncore (Jul 21, 2009)

Xanti said:


> well look man, if you dont neuter her and she keeps on having kittens she will no doubt die at a young age, so yeah, you will be killing her.


look man maybe it's like that but i can't make her body alive while her soul is near death [also i don't think god allows that]


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I shared my opinion, experiences and facts in a polite and respectful manner. 
I am sorry you were unable to extend the same courtesy to me.

So...knock yourself out. Or up. It makes no difference to me.
And if you'd like to "neuter" me...I'm perfectly fine with that! I have never been pregnant, do not want to ever be pregnant and would *love* the opportunity to never have to worry about the possibility of getting pregnant. 
_So, I'm doing MY part to not add to the human over-population problem._ :wink


*Ah, I see Xanti and you have had a little exchange. I guess there will be no reasoning with you so I will bow out of this rude conversation with you.
Best of luck to your cat.


----------



## neoncore (Jul 21, 2009)

sorry man , i just get angry when i hear about neutring so please don't be mad [also i think it's forbidden in my religon]


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

neoncore said:


> sorry man , i just get angry when i hear about neutring so please don't be mad
> [also i think it's forbidden in my religon]


Sounds like a personal problem. I get angry when I hear about people purposefully breeding rescued/non-pedigree'd cats...but you didn't see *me* getting rude about it. I was able to state my opinion, my experience and my facts in a polite manner. 
To the best of my knowledge, I'm not sure there is anything in the bible forbidding the alteration of animals. I thought we (people) were given a 'stewardship" of them, so we could take care of them.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I don't see any likelihood that anything positive will come out of this thread, so I'm locking it.


----------

